# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  pogorszenie wzroku

## 1marcin1

3 miesiące temu zacząłem nosić okulary: prawe oko -1,75, lewe -1,5. dzisiaj byłem na kontroli i prawe oko mam -2,25, a lewe 1,75. czy to jest normalne że w takim czasie wzrok się tak pogorszył? i czy to jest duże pogorszenie? proszę o odpowiedź i z góry dzięki

----------

